# Need advice on 1968 GTO project.



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I am selling some car projects for an older guy. He doesn't want anything to do with the selling. He has a GTO 1968 project that I have put on eBay. I think he wants too much for it. I started it at what he wants for it. Anyone who would check out eBay item number 171437418661 I would appreciate any input you can give me. He has been reasonable on his other prices so far so maybe I am out of touch. Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

It appears to be a very rare Verdoro green 68. Even with that going for it... I'm thinking at that price you are looking for a very rare buyer as well. Matt


----------



## GTO70455 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have rebuilt 2 of them and I think that's way past it. If you restored that car you would spend triple what it is worth. I do not think its worth the price to tow it away.....


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

It's a better car than it looks like in the field there. But not worth the price to tow it away? Just the parts alone would have good value. Has a nice nose and hideaway headlights and the heads are in the trunk.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

I think you are right, there are a lot of good parts there. However, I doubt you will find many that want to pay that much for a parts car. Parting it out would be a shame anyway. OK, that said, you indicated he maybe asking too much for the car. IMO you are correct. Might try to convince the owner to go with an "or Best Offer" selling strategy. I think you would increase interest in the car. Matt


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

It is a doable project, but I would not pay more than 2500 for that. Of course since it is Vedoro Green, I would not offer more than 1500...... I think if he is offered anything over 2k he would be lucky....


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Nightshade... I know where you live!


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the inputs. I don't disagree with anything said except the "it's not worth the tow bill". Comment.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What these gents said. It might be a $2500 car for someone who wanted a project. But it would cost much more than its worth to restore it. Easier to buy the same car finished for 20-25k and drive it off into the sunset. Unfortunately, it's worth much more in parts than it is as a complete car. Personally, being outside and weathered, its too rough for me to be interested in at any price. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

He said he would come down to 5k but will keep it if all he gets is 2500ish. I suspect it will continue to rust into the field.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You are 100% correct skurfan. I can't count the amount of once-proud, now neglected overpriced classic cars that never sell and get saved due to the owner's delusions of value. These cars always end up as scrap, and nobody wins. It's a true waste, but it's human nature for a lot of hoarder-types.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree Geeteeohguy, this guy has 200 cars in his yard and they are rusting into the ground. It was a struggle for me to get him to sell any of them. I have an eye on a '65 tri power nice car buried in his garage. Someday he will give me a price. Right now we can't even get it out for the other crap in the way.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

FYI:
I paid $5K for my 68 as you see it here. It was a complete car. That was 7 years ago. I am almost done with full resto.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice find. You have to be VERY patient to find that kind of deal. I got my survivor a couple years ago for 10K and I thought that was a bargain.


----------

